# What do you use in your Parts Washer?



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Picked me up a el' cheapo parts washer from Harbor Freight yesterday for 75 bucks! Just trying to get an idea of what I should use for the solution in it. I've had some tell me Diesel and some say Kerosene, but I dont really want the stinch of Diesel fuel in the shop all the time. Any good Water-based Solutions?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Usualy use a regular parts washing solvent you can get from NAPA or some pertolum depots. Its was...but not anymore..cheap. I'll see if I can find you a site............
....Ok here one place you can order it.

http://www.lyndist.com/lynproductsheets/sec_degreaser/Safe_Parts_Washing_Solvent.htm


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Varsol or mineral spirits low odor and works great. Varsol is what most try to used but but mineral spirits is about the same thing and can be found easy at any hardware store and maybe not as flammable as diesel or kerosene!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i use the original zep fluid. i love how it smells!


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

How do you like that little washer? I though about getting me one. Tired of using a bucket and some diesel.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to use it just yet, but I'm not sure how I made it this far without one. I kept the one HOT at the Dealership all the time when I worked there LOL.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Phree u still got that little blue 4 wheeler? If u do I need a pic of how the rear brakes go together. Thanks. Back on topic


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep
one sec i go snap one. 
ive replaced the brakes on that thing before. took about 5 mins.


----------

